# No Sling since last update



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting. Since the last Hopper software update (230?), my Sling adapter doesn't work. When I try to access, I get a message that says I need to have one installed and am I interested in more info.

Reboot has done nothing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

dmspen said:


> Interesting. Since the last Hopper software update (230?), my Sling adapter doesn't work. When I try to access, I get a message that says I need to have one installed and am I interested in more info.
> 
> Reboot has done nothing.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I assume you unplugged it, the unit and the Sling. Perhaps putting into a different usb port, rebooting your router?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does it show up in system status?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine stopped working, too. I got a Sling Adapter Status Invalid message in the Diagnostics, and Dish is sending me a replacement. Would be sad if the problem was really software incompatibility problems.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure about your situation, but I have Sling Adapters on 2 of my Hoppers and neither are having issues with the S234 update.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

No issues here either. Mine actually works better now.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I received a new SLing adapter from DISH. Plugged it into a USB port on the back of the Hopper. Red light on the adapter cam on. Got a couple of messages about connecting etc. After a while checked connectivity and all was well.

Fast forward 24 hours. No red light on Adapter. I can access the Hopper through the iPhone app but can't play anything. I tried switching USB ports and the adapter doesn't respond. I tested all USB ports by moving an EHD around and all was good.

I wonder if the USB power has gone? Anyone know if the USB power is per connector or a parallel power scheme?

Kind of at a loss here. I should try a USB stuck to see if I can grab ppics from it.

Any other helpful ideas?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

dmspen;3167527 said:


> I received a new SLing adapter from DISH. Plugged it into a USB port on the back of the Hopper. Red light on the adapter cam on. Got a couple of messages about connecting etc. After a while checked connectivity and all was well.
> 
> Fast forward 24 hours. No red light on Adapter. I can access the Hopper through the iPhone app but can't play anything. I tried switching USB ports and the adapter doesn't respond. I tested all USB ports by moving an EHD around and all was good.
> 
> ...


Can you plug a USB phone charger into the hopper and does that power the phone? Try connecting the sling and manipulate the USB cable. Moving the cable around may make a connection and the power light may come on. No light = no slinging 
To me it sounds like a possible equipment issue with that Sling Adapter.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the firmware for your Sling Adapter? It's strange that it worked for 24 hours and stopped working. Please let me know. Thanks.



dmspen said:


> I received a new SLing adapter from DISH. Plugged it into a USB port on the back of the Hopper. Red light on the adapter cam on. Got a couple of messages about connecting etc. After a while checked connectivity and all was well.
> 
> Fast forward 24 hours. No red light on Adapter. I can access the Hopper through the iPhone app but can't play anything. I tried switching USB ports and the adapter doesn't respond. I tested all USB ports by moving an EHD around and all was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Phone charger works great with the usb ports on the Hopper. I'm working with Zach over at DishForums. Based on the diagnostic data, the Hopper won't recognize the adapter. Next step is to replace the Hopper...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

dmspen;3169392 said:


> Phone charger works great with the usb ports on the Hopper. I'm working with Zach over at DishForums. Based on the diagnostic data, the Hopper won't recognize the adapter. Next step is to replace the Hopper...


Hope fully that fixes it for good, let us know. I still have a hunch its the adapters.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmspen said:


> Phone charger works great with the usb ports on the Hopper. I'm working with Zach over at DishForums. Based on the diagnostic data, the Hopper won't recognize the adapter. Next step is to replace the Hopper...


Now try to probe USB part [digital connection] of the USB ports (you just did test of +5 VDC coming to the ports) - connect EHD to each.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I did the EHD thing and it was recognized at each port. Bizarre, right?
For whatever technical reason, the Hopper won't recognize the SLing Adapter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

toss the sling adapter e.g replace it first, because your H's USB ports are OK


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Did you check the Hopper firmware via System Info? If the firmware is good, I still think its a problem physically with the Sling Adapter and maybe it not making a connection due to the USB cable having a problem. Either way you would still need the replacement.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Firmware says 0.0.0 which DISH says is the problem. I've tried 2 Sling Adapters already. We're going to replace the Hopper.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

dmspen;3170429 said:


> Firmware says 0.0.0 which DISH says is the problem. I've tried 2 Sling Adapters already. We're going to replace the Hopper.


That's factory firmware and it should update when a broadband connection is present. You're doesn't seem like it wants to update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmspen said:


> Firmware says 0.0.0 which DISH says is the problem. I've tried 2 Sling Adapters already. We're going to replace the Hopper.


I would connect the Slings to PC (Windows or Linux) and check if VID & PID are OK; if the Sling's FW corrupted, changing H will NOT help you !


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

If 2 Sling Adapters don't work and 0.0.0 is the Sling Firmware, then the Hopper isn't updating the firmware and the Hopper is the correct device to replace next.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK everyone, stumped completely with this sling business.
I've been working with a guy over at DishForum. Here's what we've done 
We first replaced the Sling adapter - no joy
Replaced the Hopper - no joy
Rebooted
Opened ports 80/443/5678 per DISH dude
Added the Hopper to the routers DMZ - no joy

I get no red LED on top of the adapter and the Hopper doesn't seem to recognize it's even plugged in

What do I do now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, this does seem very bizarre. If the sling adapter will not activate (red light on top) then nothing else will make any difference. Can you please send me your account or phone number so I can review your notes and see if there is anything else we can try? Thank you!


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

dmspen;3178496 said:


> OK everyone, stumped completely with this sling business.
> I've been working with a guy over at DishForum. Here's what we've done
> We first replaced the Sling adapter - no joy
> Replaced the Hopper - no joy
> ...


What is the sling firmware? Nothing happens when you try all three USB ports?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Sling version is 05.03.034. On the previous Hopper it was 05.04.034, so it seems I've backed up!

Nothing at all happens on all 3 USB ports. When I move the EHDs around, I get the appropriate responses


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Does anyone else have a sling adapter connected through their Hopper and using a Cisco EA4500 wireless router?

If so, what settings, if any, did you have to change?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

dmspen said:


> Does anyone else have a sling adapter connected through their Hopper and using a Cisco EA4500 wireless router?
> 
> If so, what settings, if any, did you have to change?


I've been following this issue for a while and it appears to me there must be some kind of incompatibility issue with your system. Could it be the wireless? Is it possible to Hardwire the Hopper to the net? and is the red light an indication of power or connection to the net? 
Apologies if this has been hashed over previously but everything has been replaced and still you are nonfunctional. It's interesting because there have been numerous reports of EHDs having to be reset for Hopper to see them and that was after the last update.....both EHDs and Sling... USB driven....

I have a AirPort system with no issues ever with the Hopper (hardwired), the 922 was another story but the problems were always on Dish's end.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I am hardwired through a switch to my router. I'm wondering if there's something incompatible with this router (Cisco EA-4500). Everything else I have works just fine through it. I have 10 devices running through it with no issues - except the sling.

As to what the red LED means, I don't know, but it seems to indicate power (USB).

When we replaced the Sling adapter, I hooked it up to the old Hopper and it powered on (red LED) first time, then was dead the second day. I'm still at a loss.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

dmspen said:


> I am hardwired through a switch to my router. I'm wondering if there's something incompatible with this router (Cisco EA-4500). Everything else I have works just fine through it. I have 10 devices running through it with no issues - except the sling.
> 
> As to what the red LED means, I don't know, but it seems to indicate power (USB).
> 
> When we replaced the Sling adapter, I hooked it up to the old Hopper and it powered on (red LED) first time, then was dead the second day. I'm still at a loss.


The ten devices connected could be an issue. Have you tried disconnecting stuff to see if anything happens with Sling? 
And, the Hopper is hardwired...? or are you using one of those USB wireless things at the Hopper to connect? 
There have been reports of wireless problems with Hopper.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Most of the devices are not on at the same time. For instance, 3 iPhones, 2 iPads, XBOX, printer, etc, so I'm pretty sure having 10 devices is not an issue.

It's hardwired


----------

